

iPod Touch Hardware Upgrades/Hacks - UXDork

I&#x27;ve done a lot of research and concluded I want an iPod touch for my phone instead of an iPhone. I&#x27;m looking at the hardware and it it&#x27;s all old, repurposed iPhone stuff. Is there any way to take iPad components and throw them in an iPod, just because? Or even order some compatible chips off a chip manufacturer website? Really difficult to find any info out there... Thanks
======
CyberFonic
I have both an iPod Touch and an iPhone - did a bit of research and the main
difference is that the iPhone contains parts which implement the mobile phone
functionality, otherwise known as the baseband processor. The iPod doesn't
have those parts nor does the iPad.

Both iPod and iPhone are very compact implementations. Have you looked at the
tear-downs on iFixIt.com ? I don't think it would be possible to alter an iPod
without creating a bulky, Frankenstein-ian device. Of course, for some people
that would be a plus, bit like the steam punk movement.

If you ever go any further with your idea, then by all means let us HN readers
know about it.

------
haspoken
Apparently there are indications of new iPods coming.

[http://www.macrumors.com/2015/07/10/new-ipod-touch-nano-
shuf...](http://www.macrumors.com/2015/07/10/new-ipod-touch-nano-shuffle-
july-14/)

